# Who gets the cancellation fee?



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Lyft is pretty clear that the driver gets the whole thing. What about Uber? I see a $6 cancellation fee listed in my trips...is that mine? it it ALL mine? Or does Uber take a cut? Or maybe they take the $1 saferider scam.... err... fee?

What's the 411?


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

You get 80% of the cancellation fee, so about $4.80 in your market. That might buy you a gallon of gas and a coke.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Sweet! Thanks for the intel


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I got 10$ (8$ net) a couple weeks ago ... still waiting for them to rake it back lol


----------

